# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  روابط لمباراة المريخ وعزام اليوم

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من الاخ مهيلم الجزولي بشبكة المريخ

رابط ممتاز افضل من الرابط حق موقع روندا 
http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV

بالنسبه للموبايلات لازم متصفح يدعم الفلاش حتي تقدر تشاهد 
نزل دا متصفح buffin
رابط التحميل :
https://copy.com/4yYwU9QVCP8AFdER

☜ من شاشه التشغيل اعمل الصورة بكامل الشاشة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابط القديم :

http://www.rba.co.rw/tv?lang=en


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا كسلاوي دائماً في الموعد ربنا يحفظك ويحميك

اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً عريضاً

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شكرا  كسلاوي  دايما  في الموعد
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك التحية الكسلاوي

اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة على المجهود والاضافة .... اللهم انصر الزعيم فى مباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصرنا يا الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

  
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يسدد الركلة الاخيرة للمريخ علي جعفر ويسجل ويتقدم المريخ لاول مرة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مليار بركة الصعود لنصف النهائي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الركلة الاخيرة لعزام يضيعها اللاعب التنزاني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروووووووووووووووووك تاهل المريخ

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة بتاهل الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*الله أكبر الله أكبر
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻙ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺭﺍﻣﻴﻦ قدام
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*مبروك ومليار مبروك التاهل .. الله أكبر .. الله اكبر .. الله اكبر
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروووووووووووك !!
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الف   الف   ملياااااااااااااااااااااااااار   مبروووووك   التاهل   وعقبال  الكاس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووك
*

----------


## النزير

*الف الف مبروك للمريخ 
وكل الذين اتحفونا بالاخبار هم فعلا وجه السعد 
شكرا ليكم وان شاء الله دائما فرحانين
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبارك عليكم الصعود لنصف النهائي
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الف الف الف مبروك 
وربنا يديم الافراح
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مبارك الفوز والحمد لله تحققت كل الاهداف من المشاركة في سيكافا والوصول الى ربع النهائي
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*الف الف مبروك وعقبال التقدم في البطولة لقدام
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*مبروووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك التأهل وعقبال الكاس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سجل للمريخ وانغا ومجدي عبد اللطيف وايمن سعيد ووانغا واضاع الباشا
وصد الاسد جمال سالم ركلتي جزاء باقتداااااااااار

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الحمد لله الحمد لله  الحمد لله  
من غيرنا يعطي لهذا الشعب معني أن يعيش وينتصر
عشت يامريخ مرفوع القيم
*

----------


## ezzeo

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا حبايب
































الى الامااااااااااااااااااااااااااام نحو اللقب بإذن الله تعالى 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الف مبروك الصعود وعقبال الكاس
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

مبروك يامريخ السعد

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*ألف مبروك التأهل للمريخ الذى سيلعب ستة مباريات في سيكافا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*المريخ يقدل خطوه خطوه نحو التتويج بلقب هذه البطوله
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الحمد الله الحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ألف مبروك الحمد لله 
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

سجل للمريخ وانغا ومجدي عبد اللطيف وايمن سعيد ووانغا واضاع الباشا
وصد الاسد جمال سالم ركلتي جزاء باقتداااااااااار




تصحيح ياكسلاوي صدت العارضة هدف وجمال سالم هدف مبروووووووووووك للزعيم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*التبريكات والتهاني لمريخنا العظيم معشوقنا وجالب الفرح للسودان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 209 (31 من الأعضاء و 178 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,محمد الرفاعى,محمد زين العابدين,مريخابي كسلاوي+,معتصم صالح,نعيم عجيمي,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,النزير,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,ايمن ابراهيم,احمد الحلفاوى,اسكول وبس,habashi+,Jimmy_Doe,mageedy62,majdi,mohamme saif+,mozamel1,شيكو مدريد,سيف الدين عبد القادر,SHAKIRATEYA,عم نصرالدين,عبدالناصر,فراس الشفيع,ود الدمام

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*نزلو لينا ضربة الجزاء الاخيرة التى صداها الحارس ما شفناها الرابط وقف هههه
*

----------


## mozamel1

*الحمد لله والحمد لله ثم الحمد لله من بعد ومن قبل لتأهل الزعيم بعد حبس الأنفاس
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وعقبال الكاس انشاء الله   العارضة صدت كرة تراورى فى الشوط التانى وانصفتنا فى الترجيحية 
*

----------


## sara saif

*الحمد لله رب العالمين -- وكل الخير ان شاءالله للزعيم 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*نبارك الترقي للمرحلة القادمة ونرجو التوفيق للزعيم بنيل كأس هذه البطولة الذي اصبح قريب منه
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*يا كوامر المنبر ..
ألم تذكركم الضربات الترجيحية بأول بطولة محمولة جواً للمريخ وللسودان؟
فقد أضاع جمال أبو عنجة الركلة وسجل عاطف القوز ورفاقه 4 ركلات وأضاع الفريق الشباب التنزاني ضربتي جزاء!!
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*-------  مبروك    للمريخ   نجم  السعد  سيد البلد   الزعيم  سيد  البلد
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*   الله اكبر ولله الحمد مبروك الفوز للزعيم والله الاولاد ديل ناقصهم انسجام بس لكن بعد ده نحن جماهير الزعيم نفكر في احراز البطولة عديييييييل كده اتمنى لهم التوفيق ان شاءالله  جوية قادمة يارب 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الف مبروك الف مبروك 
نحو التتويج باذن الله 
علينا تقدير المسئولية 
تماما 
لنصل الى مبتغانا 
كاس البطولة 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب يكون الفال الحسن تاني 

فوق عشان كسلاوي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياعم نصر الدين
لعوته حجز بوست المباراة
                        	*

----------

